# 2014 Hunting Plans



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Fisk2002 said:


> Heading to Craig CO. for my first muley hunt and it will also be my first hunt with an outfitter.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Which season did you get? Early November is the rut and the big fellas can really show up in numbers. Are you allowed the option of elk hunting too? That can be some interesting elk country.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

The Doob said:


> Time to get off the couch, put down the Doritos and start getting myself in shape.


If you've never been west on a hunt you're in for the time of your life!
I went in 2011 to Idaho on an archery elk/muley hunt.
Leading up to that fall I commited to running (1) 5k/month. This commitment kept me honest and training on a regular basis. I averaged about 10 miles total running/week (3-4 times/week). At the time I was 51 years old and set a goal to run sub 30 minute races. This requires a bit more push in your training, depending on age and overall physical condition.
The bottom line is, I scampered up and down mountains all week long without any trouble.
Now...I think I need to plan a hunt west because I'm currently fat and lazy.:lol:


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Heading to southwestern North Dakota for early archery. Been out there twice now and had a blast. Hoping I can draw a mulie tag this year. I've seen some real bruisers out there.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

thinking about a possible elk hunt this fall would need to be over the counter tags, and we want to use public land with our canvas tents any thoughts or suggestions??


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Heading to Iowa to bowhunt in Nov, then leave and head back to KS for some bowhunting late Nov.


My plans have changed already. I will be in iowa mid nov, but will not be on the same properties in kansas this year. My dad and i leased our own chunk of ground about 2-4 miles away in kansas. Will be my 3rd year out there, and his first.


----------



## Fisk2002 (Feb 21, 2012)

7mmsendero said:


> Which season did you get? Early November is the rut and the big fellas can really show up in numbers. Are you allowed the option of elk hunting too? That can be some interesting elk country.


I will be out there the first week of November. I also just added the bull elk this week. Looking forward to getting out their. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking at a mule deer/antelope combo that just came up. $2300 because the folks who booked it had to back out and lose their deposit.
Have to stay in a motel on our dime, figure the final cost might be closer to $3500.
Waiting on my hunting partner to decide whether he wants to do it or not. I told him to book us if he wants to go.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

imjon said:


> Looking at a mule deer/antelope combo that just came up. $2300 because the folks who booked it had to back out and lose their deposit.
> Have to stay in a motel on our dime, figure the final cost might be closer to $3500.
> Waiting on my hunting partner to decide whether he wants to do it or not. I told him to book us if he wants to go.



$2300 is a good price if you're in a good hunting area. I gotta get thru a CT scan in a week or two and if it comes back clean I may boot scoot on a MT antelope hunt.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> $2300 is a good price if you're in a good hunting area. I gotta get thru a CT scan in a week or two and if it comes back clean I may boot scoot on a MT antelope hunt.


Northeast Wyoming, we booked it. The folks who dropped out lost $1100 deposit which is why it came out so cheap.
Already have an antelope mount, still deciding if I want to have my Montana mule deer mounted so I won't be worried about trophy size, just hope to have a couple stalks for decent animals. 
It's really enjoyable to spot and stalk out west.


----------



## euchre4 (Feb 3, 2014)

Last year I was invited on an out of state hunt but I declined as I love our "deer camp".
Invitation is still open for this year.... I don't know...we'll see. Its a long way from family and home


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Texas - Spring Turkey Hunting
Missouri - Spring Turkey Hunting
Missouri - Fall Archery Season

Always a great time with family and friends and maybe even tagging a turkey and buck.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

My hunting partner and I got our Elk applications in for Montana.
I will be applying for Moose next month too.

It is time to get the apps in for a lot of States.
Good luck everyone.

Kevin


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Headed to Manitoba in June for a spring bear hunt...hope to tag out early and get some prime fishing in!

That's the hope anyways!


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Dad's coming out to shoot a deer this fall. I'm not going to let him shoot unless it makes the B&C book


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Im hunting crows in 3 states in 2014. It took me a long time to build up enough points for those tags...

BH


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

Im headed to Saskatchewan for a whitetail rifle hunt. First time ever up there for me.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> I will be going to KY again, tags are 190.00 for a buck and 2 doe's.


KY price increase this year, tags will be $260.00.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Turned down a Missouri archery hunt Oct. 6-10th but may get lucky and shoot down to Indiana for a muzzle loader hunt.


----------

